# Just a kiss!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Does your V kiss? :-*

I guess it was just a mistake I've got this shot of us! ;D
Elza all loved up after not seeing me for all day!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

absolutely! Eva gets crazy when somebody in the family comes home. She goes from:

"Whatever she was doing"

to

"OMG I'm IN LOVE WITH YOU!!"

to 

"Okay, now i want to bite you everywhere!"

to 

"Who are you? I'm too busy with this chew toy!"


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe harasses me with kisses all of the time. I don't mind but it often irritates my guests when she assaults them with 'love' when they come to visit.

I've never seen a more 'kissy' dog.

Rh.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my, I get about 20 licks right to the kisser when I come home with paws on both shoulders in a loving embrace. I am in sales and work out of my house so my schedule varies. If I'm gone for a long time during the day, the "love" is more intense when I get home. After the hugs and kisses then he jumps up in my lap and inserts his face right up under my chin next to my neck and nuzzles and makes noises too lol!! My daughter says, "Mom, Jake doesn't just love you, he's IN LOVE with you, he thinks you're his girlfriend" It's too cute! Everyone gets love from him upon their arrival but I must say mine is a bit "special" lol!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

jakersmomma said:


> Oh my, I get about 20 licks right to the kisser when I come home with paws on both shoulders in a loving embrace. I am in sales and work out of my house so my schedule varies. If I'm gone for a long time during the day, the "love" is more intense when I get home. After the hugs and kisses then he jumps up in my lap and inserts his face right up under my chin next to my neck and nuzzles and makes noises too lol!! My daughter says, "Mom, Jake doesn't just love you, he's IN LOVE with you, he thinks you're his girlfriend" It's too cute! Everyone gets love from him upon their arrival but I must say mine is a bit "special" lol!!!



Just gotta say.....do you blame him.............after all.........I would too.......I've seen pics of you! ;D ;D ;D


I love my Vizsla hugs and kisses too. But, I'm a meanie and mine aren't allowed to jump up or lick unless they are invited. the command is 'Vizsla hug" and he will jump up paws on my shoulders (Astro is so big now he can do this while I am standing upright and I am 5'11") then gives me kisses and snuggles into my neck......

Little Zsa Zsa waits for a quiet moment and gives me the littlest, gentlest kisses on the cheek.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby knows the command "go give Bub a kiss" Bub is our 18 lb male cat who has no fear and tolerates getting licked all over his face. When he has enough he yells at her and gives a smack...I think he secretly loves it 

I don't allow kisses on my face from Ruby but my husband does. She totally respects this and attacks him and not me.

At doggie daycare - the workers there said they have to stop to let her give kisses to all of the dogs that she sees everyday. She is the kissing bandit


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Two nights ago Finch and I collided heads (I was bending over her to pick something off the floor and she tried to jump up on the bed at that moment)... and I ended up with a fractured nose (ouch!). At the ER, the first thing the doctor said to me after I explained what happened is, "Now I have dogs and I have a piece of advice for you: You should never put your face near another dog's face - they could bite you." HA! Okay, I know this is true with strange dogs and maybe even your own dog in some cases, but that wasn't all all what happened. All I could think was, try telling Finch not to put her face near mine...hahahaha, she is a kissing fool!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yesterday at the vet Mr. Haeden kissed everyone- the 3 techs that came in to see the cute puppy, the lady behind the desk, the vet and some random woman in the waiting room. When the vet went to check his heart he got a face full of licks so he had to give it another go.

I don't think he could be more loving. He kisses anyone who will let him. And the people who refuse his kisses he goes after even more! Of course Mom and dad get a face full when they get home and first thing in the morning. There's nothing better!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What the heck?! Otto is so stingy with his kisses!! I practically have to beg him!!! He doesn't greet us like that at all. Instead, it is absolutely imperative that he finds something - a bone, a toy, a sock - grabs it and them comes right at us wiggling and hopping the whole way back and forth. Tail wagging, body wagging - its hysterical. I should take a video. But alas, no kisses. :-X


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Ryker knows when I want them and he gives kisses.

He also knows when people don't want kisses, and he gives kisses. 

I wake up, and he gives kisses.

He meets a dog, and he gives kisses.

He meets a computer, and he gives kisses.

He meets a stranger, and he gives kisses.

He rides in the car, and gives the car kisses.

Ad Nauseam... 

I love his kisses.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

awww, I like this forum. Oso is also an extremely kissy dog. He thinks anyone going down to his level is an invitation to kiss. We're actually working on that in some contexts (although he knows I don't it, so he only kisses me once, then puts his head on my shoulder)

He licks doggies and he licks kids and people and even our cats when they allow him to. Hugs are not his thing, but it sounds adorable! 

Love the photo adrino. We have quite a few photos like this, couldn't help adding on.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie kisses just like Zsa Zsa. His kisses are as soft as a butterfly's wing. He likes to steal kisses, too... like if I'm bending over to fasten his harness, he'll plant a little kiss on my cheek. Very endearing!


----------

